# Skype Group Anxiety "Therapy"? :)



## Zigzag953 (Dec 22, 2013)

Hello, I was wondering if a few people would like to meet on Skype a couple of times a week to practice things like introducing ourselves, reading allowed like at school, and just talking in general. I have never done anything like this before, but I think it would be a lot of help to me and some people


----------



## twitchy666 (Apr 21, 2013)

*I want to*

there is a fact about me

I only want to speak to women this way.

Not a set preference from the beginning. From a broad experience of finding people on Skype as a toy which I tried when it was first released. Being free from cheap bell wire.

Some are happy with just typing. It can be a live synchronous game to beat the other with speed. That's OK with blokes too. It's an improvement over posting like this.

Talking like phone for years before video came. I made all the links with women across the world and never expected this. From home & abroad. I went there and they came and lived with me. That's in the past.

Now mobile camera changed a bit


----------

